# بريمافيرا 6



## foratfaris (11 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوتي الاعزاء
اود اهداء الاخوة الزملاء هذا الكتاب عن P6 لباول هاريس
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق
ابو ادهم


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (11 مايو 2008)

بصراحة هدية ممتازة كنت أبحث عن مثلها
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (11 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## Jamal (11 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الهدية الرائعة


----------



## عودة (11 مايو 2008)

احسنت يأخي شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عودة (11 مايو 2008)

*احسنت*

احسنت يأخي شكرا جزيلا


----------



## باسم منلا (12 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و لكن هذا فصل من الكتاب و ليس كله
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (12 مايو 2008)

ياريت فعلا يا خى الحبيب ترفع الكتاب كله


----------



## mfarag (12 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

و ياريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت ترفع الكتاب كله


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (12 مايو 2008)

شكرا يا أبو أدهم جزاك الله خيرا ويا سلام اذا كان عندك الجزء الأخر من الكتاب


----------



## صلاح العزاوي (12 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elcaptin (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2008)

لك الف شكر طبعا للمجهود، و لكن الكتاب 46 صفحة و اعتقد انه ليس كافى او كتاب كاملا. فلذلك ارجوا من حضرتك رفع الكتاب كاملا لو متورفر لديك.
وشكرا


----------



## bilal_izaddin (16 مايو 2008)

*سؤال*

السلام عليكم،
اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء قبل ايام أقتنيت برنامج P6 و بعد التثبيت طلب من عندي السيرفر وامور شبكات معقدة هل منكم من يعرف طريقة تشغيل البرنامج 
وشكرا


----------



## باسم منلا (16 مايو 2008)

عند التثبيت اختر install on stand alon computer لكي يعمل البرنامج بشكل مستقل
يوجد موضوع في هذا المنتدى عن تحميل البرنامج p6 ابحث عنه


----------



## باسم منلا (16 مايو 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38941.html


----------



## foratfaris (17 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوتي الاعزاء
للاسف لا يوجد لدي اكثر من هذا الجزء ..ساحاول ايجاد المتبقي


----------



## مهندس126 (18 مايو 2008)

لقد قمت بتنزيل الملف لكن توجد مشكلة لايستطيع برنامج ادبى قرائت؟


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (21 مايو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير ونرجو المزيد


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (25 مايو 2008)

thank you very much
best wishes


----------



## Murad78 (25 مايو 2008)

thank u my friend


----------



## hardyheart (1 يونيو 2008)

أشكرك أخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## المهلا (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شباب


----------



## ياسر العبد (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (24 أغسطس 2008)

أخي العزيز
لو سمحت ترفع الكتاب كله ، اجزاء كبيرة من الكتاب غير موجودة وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## التوأم (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاسلامى (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا اخى العزيز واررجوا منك ومن الساده الزملاء اللى عنده معلومه عن كيفية التعامل مع ادخال المصادر الى المشروع وكيفية التحديث للمشروع ياريت بالخطوات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engmohamad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على الكتاب الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مممح (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك على الكتاب, و لكن للاسف الكتاب غير كامل, و بعد الفهرس مباشرة ينتقل الى العنوان الثامن فى الكتاب:87:.


----------



## kokonet9 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نصر عبد الهادي (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و نرجو المزيد


----------



## uniperson111 (16 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب


----------



## bolbol (18 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودابوالحسن (19 يناير 2009)

جعله الله لك علما نافع


----------



## eng_asia82 (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م الفا (15 فبراير 2009)

الاخ الكريم ماتم ارفاقه هو الفهرس والمقدمة وكتاب الاصدار 6 للبريمغيرا 550 صفحة نأمل رفع الباقى لتعم الفائده 
وشكرا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (15 فبراير 2009)

Many Thanks, very good reference


----------



## mustafasas (16 فبراير 2009)

تسلم ايد علي الرغم من ان الكتاب عبارة عن الفهرس بس جزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله ابحث عنه في اي برامج من برامج الpeer to peer 
و لو وجدته ارجع احمله هنا


----------



## bryar (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للكتاب يعتبر من احد المصادر المهمة


----------



## mh702 (28 فبراير 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## magnoooo (14 مارس 2009)

جزك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## NEWSHARE (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا


----------



## Migratory (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب


----------



## ams2010 (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## axmag (15 يونيو 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 يونيو 2009)

* هذا فقط الفصل الثامن من الكتاب و ليس كل الكتاب *
*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

*الف شكر يا مهندس
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## عماد بوسة (23 يونيو 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا كبير والله يخليك


----------



## حسن احمد (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وتمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## هيثم محمد على (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى الكريم


----------



## ايهاب_76 (27 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## supervisor anis (28 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*​


----------



## sarhan_mh (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً وجعاه فيزان حسناتكم


----------



## supervisor anis (10 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا 

و ياريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت ترفع الكتاب كله*


​


----------



## sabrymetwally (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sabrymetwally (26 يوليو 2009)

sabrymetwally قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## medhat ismail (5 أغسطس 2009)

اين اجد هذا الكتاب بحثت عنه كثيرا ولم اجده - ارجوا تحديد الموقع لكي احمله


----------



## ggalal (6 أغسطس 2009)

*كتاب p6*

انا م حصلت اللينك عشان انزل البرنامج. ساعدني


----------



## Mohamedei (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور خويا وربي يوفق


----------



## mido13z (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا رب الاقي اللي انا عايزه فيه


----------



## alaa.m (8 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيراً وجعاه فيزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## mido13z (8 أغسطس 2009)

اللينك مش باين على فكرة
ما لقيتهوش
يا ريت المساعدة


----------



## alaa.m (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخوتي


----------



## alaa.m (8 أغسطس 2009)

يا رب الاقي اللي انا عايزه فيه


----------



## alaa.m (8 أغسطس 2009)

ياترى في كتاب شامل لل p6


----------



## alaa.m (8 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن أعرف اللينك تبع هذه الكتاب


----------



## alaa.m (8 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يااخواني


----------



## alaa.m (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليييييييييييييكم


----------



## alaa.m (8 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن أعرف مجموعة لينكات بتخص البريمافيرا


----------



## alaa.m (8 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك علي طرح الموضوع


----------



## alaa.m (8 أغسطس 2009)

ششششششششششششكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (8 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## هيثم فارس (9 أغسطس 2009)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## alaa.m (15 أغسطس 2009)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnk youuuu


----------



## أحمد عبد الرحمن هن (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mizooo842003 (22 أغسطس 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## بولزرق (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً يااخي ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## يوسف محمد جويلى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## تيتواهلاوى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ميه ميه ميه ميه تمام


----------



## gensamir50 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي مجهوداتك المميزه


----------



## marmar8002 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you man for the good work


----------



## كمال شمسان (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*اليمن*

:3:شكرا يا مهندسين العرب:7:


----------



## hazim_obied (13 نوفمبر 2009)

Thank you for your kind efforts done for us


----------



## MRADI (31 يناير 2010)

الرابط مش ظاهر وشكرا


----------



## The Expert (31 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## marwan79 (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## بتار الريل (4 فبراير 2010)

تشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااات


----------



## عبدو الاخر (4 فبراير 2010)

Thankssssssssssss


----------



## omar abdelsadek (4 فبراير 2010)

احسنت يأخي شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amraaawy (5 فبراير 2010)

tslam edek ya rab y5alek


----------



## bkmnet2007 (7 فبراير 2010)

foratfaris قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخوتي الاعزاء
> اود اهداء الاخوة الزملاء هذا الكتاب عن P6 لباول هاريس
> مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق
> ابو ادهم


 


mercie


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بس انا مش لاقى الكتاب هنا


----------



## حكم 004 (24 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر 
كتاب بلا شك مفيد ومهم لكل من يرغب في العمل في مجال الادارة مستقبلا 
اكرر شكري لك يا اخي ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## magdogo (2 مارس 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## قابل للتغيير (3 مارس 2010)

هو فين الكتاب؟الله يكرمك


----------



## سيف الاسلام حبوشة (21 أبريل 2010)

merci


----------



## المهاجر16 (21 أبريل 2010)

الاخ العزيز فرات فارس جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك 
لو تكرمت يااخي لم اجد الرابط لكتاب هاريس إنني بحاجة ماسة اليه


----------



## neeb2k (21 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

أنا ما قدرت أحصل الرابط
ممكن تفيدونا؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (1 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## اسامه علي زوين (4 مايو 2010)

الاخت الزميلة العزيزه السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عفوا ...... لا اجد الكتاب


----------



## neeb2k (5 مايو 2010)

وين الكتاب يا جماعة الخير؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Mr Mech (5 مايو 2010)

*thanks*

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## شثشث (7 مايو 2010)

فين الكتاب


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الناصر شعلان (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمروعيطه (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## فادى الغريب (9 يونيو 2010)

a;vh


----------



## خالد حسن عطية (9 يونيو 2010)

عفوا أخي الحبيب لم اجد الكتاب


----------



## eng_tohame (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_tohame (5 يوليو 2010)

انا عايز شرح بريمافيرا الله يكرمك ضروري علي الاميل بتاعي [email protected]


----------



## مثنى الصايغ (5 يوليو 2010)

thanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks for you


----------



## face (15 يوليو 2010)

thanks ssssssss


----------



## emosea2006 (15 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذه الهدية الرائعة*​


----------



## msauc (16 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## عبقرية الاداء (10 أغسطس 2010)

رمضــــــــــــــــــــــأن كريم


----------



## siwael (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## محمد عباس بغدادى (1 أكتوبر 2010)

برنامج رائع وشكرا على مجهودكم


----------



## محمد عباس بغدادى (1 أكتوبر 2010)

لايوجد لنك لتحميل برنامج primavera6


----------



## محمد عباس بغدادى (2 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجو ان يكون هناك رابط للتحميل وان يكون البرنامج كامل


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عن من سواك*​*اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل *​*والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال*​


----------



## مروه طارق (27 أكتوبر 2010)

لا يوجد رابط لتحميل الكتاب أرجووو الأفاده


----------



## mohammedsharaby (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك*​


----------



## برشلوني282 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الحلو


----------



## عصمت حسنى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا أخى الفاضل


----------



## furatrafidain (28 يناير 2011)

تحياتنا للجميع
الرجاء مساعدتنا في تحميل اية نسخة جديدة من برنامج ال primavera ..
مع التقدير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## RADY_MEGA (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهيلم (2 أبريل 2011)

تسلم على الكتاب


----------



## modi666666 (5 أبريل 2011)

thnx engineer


----------



## monahamed (10 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (12 أبريل 2011)

عفوا اخى الكريم...اين رابط تحميل الكتاب؟؟


----------



## wissam 1973 (30 أبريل 2011)

لا أجد كيف أعمل التنصيب لp6 هنا ممكن المساعدة ؟


----------



## the_smartes (24 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## civilawey (7 يونيو 2011)

سلامو عليكم 
هو فين الكتاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عطيةحسن (7 يونيو 2011)

الاخوة الكرام فين الكتاب اعزكم الله


----------



## عصمت حسنى (12 يوليو 2013)

شكرا شكرا شكرا​


----------



## ahmadinvest1 (12 يوليو 2013)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## saberabdelaal (22 أغسطس 2013)

THANKs


----------



## غيضان (31 يناير 2015)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## وليد القاضي (27 فبراير 2015)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## وليد القاضي (27 فبراير 2015)

شباب انا مش فاهم ازاي ممكن انزل الملف لاني مش شايف اي لينك او اي حاجه


----------



## nabilsab (6 مارس 2015)

*بارك الله فيك يااخى وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------

